# Teals Vizlas



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

We get Dory in less then a week.      I was just curious if there are any other Teals Vizslas on this forum?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cute! Congrats  ! At only 10m, it's still hard for me to remember Pumpkin being so little. Sweet.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

She is so cute!!! Congrats! We get our Lucy this Friday. However, she will be coming from Anderson Vizslas, not Teals.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

She is so cute!!! Sophie is almost 9 months (on the 27th) and seems so grown up now. Enjoy this puppy age - they just are so precious and sweet (and into everything). They grow up so fast. I just love my Sophie so much!!! Can't imagine life without her now


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

Our pup is 1 year old and is from Teals. We love him very much. We are from Peoria, IL, where are you from?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I found their site, they have the cutest puppy picture up there!










I had not heard of them before, but they are pretty close to me (at least, closer than my breeder was). I'm in Decatur, IL.

I would love to know how they got nine puppies to sit at once...


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lancaster PA They did not use photo shop i asked


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Allot of puppy mills out in the Lancaster area.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Our 4 1/2 month old Riley is from Teals. Wonderful people and a wonderful puppy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We really need Emily or another Teal bred pups owner to update this post.
Three pups with genetic problems, and the breeder has done nothing that I'm aware of to help.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you for pointing out the problems with this breeder Deb.

Here is a link to another current thread for those who may do a search in the future:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,46169.msg334177/topicseen.html#new

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Teal's Vizslas (so it comes in in a search).

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,38705.0.html


----------

